# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > DIY - Faça Você Mesmo >  Rocha artificial p/ camuflar bombas(c/fotos)

## José Passos Campainha

Boas, companheiros.

Depois de ter lido um outro tópico sobre a concepção de rocha artificial, decidi fazer o meu primeiro DIY, criando duas rochas para camuflar as bombas de circulação Seio Wave Marea.

Comecei por fazer dois moldes, utilizando uma das bombas, revestindo-a com papel de alumínio, desse usado na cozinha, e depois colando, camada sobre camada, jornal com cola branca, utilizada para colar madeira. Dica: também se pode usar farinha dissolvida em água.

Depois de bem secos os moldes, revesti-os com película aderente, também usada na cozinha, para que a argamassa que preparei para fazer as rochas não colasse ao jornal.

Para fazer a argamassa para as rochas utilizei uma parte de cimento branco, para três partes de areia de coral e casca de ostra triturada. Fui juntando água, ao poucos, até conseguir uma massa consistente que permitisse trabalhar com as mãos.

Coloquei os moldes sobre uma tábua, tendo o cuidado de espalhar primeiro um pouco de areia de coral seca, sobre a qual coloquei os moldes. Depois fui colocando a argamassa sobre os moldes e dando-lhes a forma desejada. Ao fim de três dias de secagem retirei os moldes e deixei as rochas secaram durante mais quatro dias. Dica: Ao fim do segundo dia de secagem fui regando a rocha com água, pois aumenta a consistência desta, à semelhança do que fazem os construtores quando assentam laje de betão.

Findo esse período inicial, comecei o período de maturação da rocha, para mim o mais importante e do qual se deve ter muita paciência e cuidado.

Coloquei as duas rochas num balde e enchi-o de água fresca, fazendo uma mudança total ao fim de cada dia. No final do primeiro dia fiz um teste de PH e não consegui determinar os valores pois, com certeza absoluta, ultrapassavam em muito a escala de cores dos meus testes que dão até aos 8.7.

Portando, o processo de maturação deve ser feito com todo o cuidado e com parametrizações do PH, pois introduzir a rocha antes da sua esterilidade poderá provocar um desastre no aquário, com a subida do PH para níveis incomportáveis.

Vou fazer o processo de maturação durante um mês e, após esse período, verificar se os valores do PH já estão normais.

Estou a pensar adicionar vinagre à água para acelerar o processo, pois um ácido combate um base.

De resto, devo dizer que as rochas ficam com um aspecto agradável e muito porosas, mais porosas que as rochas naturais.

Depois disto, vou fazer umas quantas para completar o _layout_ do meu aquário, com a vantagem de poder fazê-las à medida.

Amanhã colocarei umas fotos das rochas.

----------


## Francisco Leal

Poderia colocar umas fotos? :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:   :SbSourire:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Poderia colocar umas fotos?


Vou colocar, logo que tenha tempo para fazer as fotos...

----------


## Simão Oliveira

Boas José 
Tambem estou em pulgas para ver as fotos :SbSourire:  
Este fim de semana que passou, tambem tive a fazer umas rochas para experimentar, espero que resulte

Boa sorte para as tuas e para as minhas :SbSourire2:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas José 
> Tambem estou em pulgas para ver as fotos 
> Este fim de semana que passou, tambem tive a fazer umas rochas para experimentar, espero que resulte
> 
> Boa sorte para as tuas e para as minhas


Boas.

Cá vão as tão esperadas fotos:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Onde vais curá-las?
Uma vez li aqui o post de alguém que as curava no autoclismo por isso tudo é possível  :HaEbouriffe:  . A "coisa" promete.

----------


## Marcos Cavaleiro

Boas
Gostaria de saber se fazer rochas por encomenda? :SbOk:

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Onde vais curá-las?
> Uma vez li aqui o post de alguém que as curava no autoclismo por isso tudo é possível  . A "coisa" promete.


E a ideia não é má de todo :Admirado:  ,repara que é um sitio onde a agua é constantemente renovada,alem disso é uma agua que acabaria sempre por ser gasta e assim até cumpre duas funções e esse gasto é rentabilizado. :SbSourire:  
Passos,gostei muito do aspecto dessas rochas,quando tiverem cobertas de coralina vão ficar um espetaculo. :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Onde vais curá-las?
> Uma vez li aqui o post de alguém que as curava no autoclismo por isso tudo é possível  . A "coisa" promete.


Boas, Pedro.

Estou a curá-las num balde com água fresca que mudo todos os dias, pois no autoclismo é incomportável... Não cabem lá!!!

Fiz teste de PH na primeira muda de água e os valores estavam muito altos, a tal ponto que a escala de cores dos meus testes não tinham aquele valor, ultrapassando os 7.8.
No fim da primeira semana volto a fazer um teste para ver como as coisas estão a evoluir. Continuarei a cura até ficar estéril e não alterar mais o PH.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas
> Gostaria de saber se fazer rochas por encomenda?


Boas, Marcos.

Ainda não pensei nessa possibilidade. São tão fáceis de fazer e bastente económicas. O processo mais chato é a "cura" que poderá demorar entre 1 a 2 meses!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Passos,gostei muito do aspecto dessas rochas,quando tiverem cobertas de coralina vão ficar um espetaculo.


Também acho que sim. Vou fazer outras à medida para completar o meu layout. Julgo que o toque especial destas rochas é a casca de ostra triturada e o tipo de areia de coral que é utilizada. No meu caso usei uma areia com grãos em forma de pequenas bolas 1 a 1,5 mm de diâmetro.
As rochas ficam muito porosas e a água passa através do seu corpo com muita facilidade. São, sem margem para dúvidas, mais purosas que as naturais de reef.

----------


## Filipe Simões

Ha uma especie de cimento thoro thorite que cura em 2 horas... é caro apenas, é o que usam no oceanário, e em aquarios publicos.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> thoro thorite


Boas, Filipe.

Trata-se da marca do cimento ou mesmo do tipo?

Vou misturar vinagre na água para acelerar o processo.

----------


## Cesar Pinto

oi passos
essa casca do ostra triturada compraste ou fizeste?

----------


## Celso Suguimoto

O unico problema que vejo em esconder  bombas em rochas é que devem ficar em local de facil remocao para limpeza... 

Uma sugestão pra cura :


 :SbSourire:

----------


## Filipe Simões

imagem

Se nao estou em erro a marca é thoro e thorite é o tipo. 


Surgiu este cimento neste topico, debatido há ja algum tempo.

Topico

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> oi passos
> essa casca do ostra triturada compraste ou fizeste?


Boas, César.

Comprei em sacos de 1 kg, na drogaria do meu sogro. Custa 1 € e tal. É barato. O mais caro nesta confecção é a areia de coral, mas como estou a aproveitar a que me sobrou do meu aquário, estas duas rochas ficaram por uns 5 euros, mais ou menos.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> imagem
> 
> Se nao estou em erro a marca é thoro e thorite é o tipo. 
> 
> Surgiu este cimento neste topico, debatido há ja algum tempo.
> 
> Topico


Boas, Filipe.

É vantajoso, apenas pelo curto período de cura de que necessita. Mas, para fazer três ou quatro pedritas, gastar 80 e tal euros neste cimento!... Mais vale comprar RV.

Nos oceanários e nos aquário públicos a utilização deste cimento também é rentável, pois fazem rocha em grandes quantidades... Já imaginaram os litros de água que teriam de gastar para a curar e o tempo que isso iria levar?!

Para uma utilização caseira não vejo necessidade. Mas, cada um é que sabe!... Um quilo de cimento branco custa 1 euro e pico...

----------


## Filipe Simões

podes sempre po-las a curar no mar também... se tiveres hipotese, claro.

Eu aqui no algarve consegui isso por um valor mais baixo, mas nao muito mais. 

Mas é preciso que quantidade de cimento para cada rocha dessas?

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> podes sempre po-las a curar no mar também... se tiveres hipotese, claro.
> 
> Eu aqui no algarve consegui isso por um valor mais baixo, mas nao muito mais. 
> 
> Mas é preciso que quantidade de cimento para cada rocha dessas?


Já me lembrei disso, de cura-las no mar. Mas nas praias vianeses há sempre pessoas ao polvo e ao marisco e receio que vejam as rochas as estraguem.

Para as 3 partes de areia e cascas de ostras juntei 1 parte de cimento branco. Devo dizer que não gastei 1 kg na confecção destas duas rochas.

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Já me lembrei disso, de cura-las no mar. Mas nas praias vianeses há sempre pessoas ao polvo e ao marisco e receio que vejam as rochas as estraguem.
> 
> Para as 3 partes de areia e cascas de ostras juntei 1 parte de cimento branco. Devo dizer que não gastei 1 kg na confecção destas duas rochas.


Passos,já consideraste a hipotese de as ir curando com agua salgada natural,tál como se estivessem no aqua??
Arranjavas um recipiente espaçoso em plastico e colocavas uma pequena bomba pra fazer a movimentação e diariamente fazias uma troca total de agua por nova,mas salgada,acho que ajudaria a rocha a "habituar-se" ás condições que irá encontrar no aqua e seria uma cura mais natural. :Admirado:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Passos,já consideraste a hipotese de as ir curando com agua salgada natural,tál como se estivessem no aqua??
> Arranjavas um recipiente espaçoso em plastico e colocavas uma pequena bomba pra fazer a movimentação e diariamente fazias uma troca total de agua por nova,mas salgada,acho que ajudaria a rocha a "habituar-se" ás condições que irá encontrar no aqua e seria uma cura mais natural.


Boas, Luís.

Não sei se estarei em erro, mas a cura que se faz a esta rocha será para lhe tirar a alcalinidade conferida pelo cimento branco e que é muito alta. Como sabemos a água natural (salgada) também é alcalina e não sei até que ponto iria  atrasar o processo ou mesmo resultar. Pelo que aprendi em química, os ácidos combatem os bases e vise-versa. Neste tipo de cura julgo que a água fresca, adicionando-lhe até vinagre para baixar o PH, será o ideal.

A água salgada natural seria, na minha opinião, mais aconselhada para um processo de maturação e de fixação de bactérias.

Mas vamos ver se há alquimistas no RF que possam dar uma explicação mais científica.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas Passos,

O cimento tem uma cura tanto melhor quanto mais lenta for. Não sei se ao tentares acelerar (com vinagre), não estás a comprometer a resistência, a médio/longo prazo, da rocha falsa.

----------


## Francisco Leal

Como vai fixar a bomba na rocha? Não há perigo de ruídos devido a trepidação da bomba?

----------


## Luis Carrilho

> Boas, Luís.
> 
> Não sei se estarei em erro, mas a cura que se faz a esta rocha será para lhe tirar a alcalinidade conferida pelo cimento branco e que é muito alta. Como sabemos a água natural (salgada) também é alcalina e não sei até que ponto iria  atrasar o processo ou mesmo resultar. Pelo que aprendi em química, os ácidos combatem os bases e vise-versa. Neste tipo de cura julgo que a água fresca, adicionando-lhe até vinagre para baixar o PH, será o ideal.
> 
> A água salgada natural seria, na minha opinião, mais aconselhada para um processo de maturação e de fixação de bactérias.
> 
> Mas vamos ver se há alquimistas no RF que possam dar uma explicação mais científica.


Realmente Passos o teu ponto de vista tem sem duvida alguma razão de ser,mas se entretanto com a cura de agua salgada o cimento deixar de alterar o PH desta a cura é mais natural e até póde começar a criar logo "bicheza",agora se o processo se torna mais lento...realmente não sei dizer. :Admirado:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas, Luís.

Como não temos a certeza temos de fazer como os cientistas: fazer experiências, observar os dados e tirar conclusões. A próximas rochas que vou fazer para o _layout_ vou coloca-las no mar (numa poça, está claro).

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Como vai fixar a bomba na rocha? Não há perigo de ruídos devido a trepidação da bomba?


Boas, Francisco.

O encaixe das bombas foi feito à justa. Vamos lá ver se não terei de desvastar um pouco a rocha. No caso e fazer ruído, já pensei em colocar umas tiras de borracha para amortecer o contacto do corpo da bomba e da rocha.

----------


## Simão Oliveira

> 



Ficaram muito fixes  :Palmas:   :Palmas:   :Palmas:  parabens  :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:  
 :tutasla:   :tutasla:   :tutasla:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Ficaram muito fixes    parabens


Obrigado, Simão.

São muito fáceis de fazer. É só preciso meter mãos à obra. Também andei algum tempo a pensar em fazer isto e um dia decidi: - Tem que ser hoje... e eis o resultado.

Também se pode fazer rocha para o aquário, à medida, e muito económicas.

----------


## António Paes

Estão com muito bom aspecto, parabéns.

----------


## Edgar Luis

deixem-nas de molho uns dias na agua do mar.. dentro de um saco de rede.. vao ver se n resulta logo  :Big Grin:

----------


## Simão Oliveira

:Olá:  Edgar eu que estou a meia duzia de metros do mar e não me lembrei disso  :yb665:  
Sem duvida que vou experimentar :SbOk3:  
Agora só me resta encontrar 1 sitio seguro

 :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:   :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> deixem-nas de molho uns dias na agua do mar.. dentro de um saco de rede.. vao ver se n resulta logo


Boas, Edgar.

As minhas próximas rochas DIY já vão para a "poça". Vou colocá-las a curar no mar.

----------


## Edgar Luis

da rocha diy que fiz n ultilizei nenhuma.. quando fui fazer o layout.. sobrou rocha  :Frown:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> da rocha diy que fiz n ultilizei nenhuma.. quando fui fazer o layout.. sobrou rocha


Boas, Edgar.

As rocha DIY que vou fazer para o meu aquário é mesmo para compor o layout. Serão feitas à medida...

----------


## José Passos Campainha

Boas.

As rochas DIY que fiz para camuflar as bombas demoram a curar. Já vai a caminho de 2 meses que estão de molho e o pH da água do balde (10 litros) continua muito alto.

Alguém tem alguma ideia de como posso acelerar o processo?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas.
> 
> As rochas DIY que fiz para camuflar as bombas demoram a curar. Já vai a caminho de 2 meses que estão de molho e o pH da água do balde (10 litros) continua muito alto.
> 
> Alguém tem alguma ideia de como posso acelerar o processo?


Boas...

Muda a água e adiciona água com vinagre ou sumo de limão! Há quem use ácido clorídrico, mas isso não aconselho!

Como são ácidos, ajudam a reduzir a alcalinidade do cimento!

Um abraço!

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas...
> 
> Muda a água e adiciona água com vinagre ou sumo de limão! Há quem use ácido clorídrico, mas isso não aconselho!
> 
> Como são ácidos, ajudam a reduzir a alcalinidade do cimento!
> 
> Um abraço!


Boas, José Francisco.

Água com vinagre. Certo, um ácido combate um base (alcalino). E quantidades? A olho?

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, José Francisco.
> 
> Água com vinagre. Certo, um ácido combate um base (alcalino). E quantidades? A olho?


Boas...

Eu diria que sim... Não vejo grande problema colocar o vinagre a olho, mais diria que por exemplo para 10/20 lts metia 1 litro de vinagre! Agora não te aconselho a ter isso dentro de casa... O cheiro :yb665:   :yb665:   :yb665:  

Depois de curar (com as análises feitas em água sem vinagre, e não alterando o valor do pH acima dos 8,5), lava bem a rocha, para sair o cheiro a vinagre e está pronto a entrar no aquário!

Um abraço!

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Também já fiz rocha mais ou menos com os mesmo ingredientes. Curou em 2 meses, agua da torneira no 1º mes com uma bomba a circular a agua, e no 2º mes com a agua salgada removida para as TPAs, sempre com circulação. 

É facil de saber se está curada, mesmo sem medir PH, aparecem as algas castanhas na rocha que apanha luz. Uma esfregadela e tá prontinho para o aqua.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Eu diria que sim... Não vejo grande problema colocar o vinagre a olho, mais diria que por exemplo para 10/20 lts metia 1 litro de vinagre! Agora não te aconselho a ter isso dentro de casa... O cheiro
> 
> Depois de curar (com as análises feitas em água sem vinagre, e não alterando o valor do pH acima dos 8,5), lava bem a rocha, para sair o cheiro a vinagre e está pronto a entrar no aquário!


Boas, Francisco.

Não pus essa quantidade, nem mesmo metade, mas vou colocar um litro de cada vez, pois o balde leva 10 litros. O cheiro não é problema. As rochas estão a curar no terraço.




> Também já fiz rocha mais ou menos com os mesmo ingredientes. Curou em 2 meses, agua da torneira no 1º mes com uma bomba a circular a agua, e no 2º mes com a agua salgada removida para as TPAs, sempre com circulação.
> 
> É facil de saber se está curada, mesmo sem medir PH, aparecem as algas castanhas na rocha que apanha luz. Uma esfregadela e tá prontinho para o aqua.


A minha já está a curar há 2 meses e nada de algas ou o pH a descer. Julgo que o tempo de cura também terá a ver com o volume da rocha (quantidade de ingredientes). Na confecção das minhas, para 3 parte de areia e casca de ostra, utilizei 1 parte de cimento branco.

Quanto à água salgada aproveitada das TPAs, também já fiz o mesmo que tu.

Acho que será mesmo uma questão de paciência. :yb665:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas, Francisco.
> 
> Não pus essa quantidade, nem mesmo metade, mas vou colocar um litro de cada vez, pois o balde leva 10 litros. O cheiro não é problema. As rochas estão a curar no terraço.
> 
> A minha já está a curar há 2 meses e nada de algas ou o pH a descer. Julgo que o tempo de cura também terá a ver com o volume da rocha (quantidade de ingredientes). Na confecção das minhas, para 3 parte de areia e casca de ostra, utilizei 1 parte de cimento branco.
> 
> Quanto à água salgada aproveitada das TPAs, também já fiz o mesmo que tu.
> 
> Acho que será mesmo uma questão de paciência.


Boas, Passos...  :Olá:  

A quantidade que referi, foi apenas a olho... Pois julgo não existir nenhuma receita para o fazer! 

O que referiste quanto ao tempo de cura, estar relacionado com a confecção das Rochas, é pura verdade, pois quanto mais cimento usares, mais tempo de cura a rocha vai necessitar!

O problema de usar água das TPA é que a água tem um pH alto e vai fazer com que se demore ainda mais a curar a Rocha!! Apenas isso!

Um abraço.  :SbOk3:

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> O problema de usar água das TPA é que a água tem um pH alto e vai fazer com que se demore ainda mais a curar a Rocha!! Apenas isso!


Pois! Também já tinha concluído isso em "post" anterior, numa troca de opiniões com o Luís Carrilho. Mas foi para testar. Agora vai levar com uns vinagretes a ver se a coisa avança. :yb663:

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> ... Agora vai levar com uns vinagretes a ver se a coisa avança.


Claro que avança... Mas como em tudo neste hobie, é necessária paciência!

Um abraço. :SbOk3:

----------


## Paulo Gordinho

Mas estão a circular a agua? É que sem circulação a agua fica saturada junto à rocha e não cura tão facilmente. Já agora, o motor que utilizei tinha saida com venturi, por isso a agua estava bem oxigenada. Não sei se faz diferença ou não, mas nestas condições foi rapido.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Mas estão a circular a agua? É que sem circulação a agua fica saturada junto à rocha e não cura tão facilmente. Já agora, o motor que utilizei tinha saida com venturi, por isso a agua estava bem oxigenada. Não sei se faz diferença ou não, mas nestas condições foi rapido.


Boas, Paulo.

Dás uma boa pista para uma cura mais rápida. Realmente, não estou a fazer circular a água no balde com uma bomba, mas bom pôr para ver o resultado.

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,

Já alguém experimentou adicionar vinagre, com bons resultados?
Tenho algumas dúvidas se essa adição não porá em causa a resistência da rocha a curto/médio prazo.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Já alguém experimentou adicionar vinagre, com bons resultados?
> Tenho algumas dúvidas se essa adição não porá em causa a resistência da rocha a curto/médio prazo.


Boas, Pedro.

Por que é que está céptico quanto à utilização de vinagre?

É sabido que se derramar-nos um ácido por cima de rocha calcária este corrói-a, mas tem de ser um ácido forte e em dose concentrada. Há quem utilize ácido diluído para limpar pedra (o mármore dos parapeitos das janelas ou soleiras das portas, por exemplo). Ora, o vinagre, cuja acidez não é muito elevada, está diluído na água pelo que a sua acção corrosiva não será tão concentrada.
Digo isto, apenas por pura dedução. Não sei se a tua dúvida terá ou não razão, mas se a levantas...

Contudo, já pus uma bomba, com venturi, a fazer a circulação da água, agora também bastante oxigenada e envinagrada (1/2 litros para 10 litros de água). Vou aguardar os resultados. :yb665:

----------


## Pedro Marreneca

Boas,  

Só digo isto porque se trata de uma aditivo não estudado de aceleração de presa. Como tal poderá prejudicar as ligações químicas do cimento. Depois diz como é que correu a experiência pois estou com curiosidade no resultado.

----------


## José Passos Campainha

> Boas,  
> 
> Só digo isto porque se trata de uma aditivo não estudado de aceleração de presa. Como tal poderá prejudicar as ligações químicas do cimento. Depois diz como é que correu a experiência pois estou com curiosidade no resultado.


Boas, Pedro.

Bem me parecia que a tua preocupação e dúvida tinha alguma razão de existir.




> Só digo isto porque se trata de uma aditivo não estudado de *aceleração de presa*


Deduzo que te estejas a referir à consolidação (solidificação) do cimento?!

O vinagre é um aditivo para "tamponar" ou reduzir a alcalinidade do cimento e julgo, espero não estar enganado, não terá qualquer influência na aceleração de presa. De qualquer forma, as minhas rochas estiveram quase dois meses só em água, sem vinagre, pelo que julgo que a _presa_ já estaria definitivamente consolidada.

Mas, só vendo os resultados da minha experiência para tirar conclusões não acertadas.

----------

